# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Urime ditëlindjen Mi Corazon !

## POKO

Urime ditëlindjen Mi Corazon! Shendeti e lumturia ju përcjellt gjatë tër jetës!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Happy birthday Cora , u befsh sa te doj zemra ty , qofsh gjithmone e lumtur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## A.LePuLush

Feliz cumpleaños

----------


## derjansi

uh uh lokja paska ditlindjen.  gzuar korazone dhe 100 vite tjera

na prit ke weekend atje se nuk te lejm te shpetojsh pa u harxhu pak per ket 29 vjetor.

----------


## loneeagle

Happy Birthday, 100 vjece! Enjoy your special day!

----------


## USA NR1

*Urime Ditelindjen Mi Corazon,Uroj te jesh e lumtur gjithnje*



*cdo te mire e nderuar Mi Corazon*

----------


## Deni_Boy

Edhe 100 corazon!

----------


## PINK

> Urime ditëlindjen Mi Corazon! Shendeti e lumturia ju përcjellt gjatë tër jetës!


Nga e di qe e ka sot? Je i sigurte ?lol

Nese e ka sot vertete, i uroj : Have a happy happy b-day Corazon.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY kora  :buzeqeshje: ...te uroj gjithe te mirat ne jete  :shkelje syri:

----------


## benseven11

Mi Corazon,kam nderin dhe privilegjin te Uroj Gezuar Ditelindjen. 
Suksese,lumturi dhe 100 vite te bukura.

----------


## Brari

Gezuar Korazon !

Ju uroj Shendet e fat e gjith te mirat ju e Familjes !

Pokun e Benin e Korasonin kuptonet po dhe tjeret uruesa i pershnes me nji keng gazmore alegrore.. me rastin e Ditlindjes se mikes ton te mire Mie Korasone..

----------


## alnosa

Edhe 100. qofsh gjithmone e lumtur .

----------


## Marya

Edhe 100 vjec u befsh , shendet e harmoni ne familje

----------


## Besoja

Edhe 100 vite te tjera te lumtura ne jeten tende!

----------


## Tipiku

Edhe sa te duash vete robo kalofsh nje dite te bukur sot  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## daniel00

Jete te gjate e te lumtur , uroj ta kesh kaluar bukur ditelindjen !

----------


## AlbaneZ

Edhe 100 Sulltaneshe  :ngerdheshje: 

Happy Birtdhay  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Enii

edhe 100 Corazon , gezuar ditelindjen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

Urime edhe 100 tjera  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BEHARI

Urime edhe 100 tjera :buzeqeshje:

----------

